# Qui ..io



## Carola (13 Maggio 2016)

Io sto meglio ma sono passata attraverso momenti  di grande sconforto temendo di aver sbagliato a prendere una decisione così drastica 
Ho capito che il mio matrimonio era finito prima ancora del mio tradimento 

Mio ex marito è sempre stato un grande egoista e da quando si è trasferito via è solo peggiorato 
Alla fine è quello che ho sempre temuto 
Una persona molto egoista centrato su se stesso , non da perché forse non ha ricevuto e non ha nulla da fare ma sono anche stufa di giustificare i suoi atteggiamenti con educazione ecc 

Da lui mi sono sempre aspettata attenzioni che non mi ha mai dato 
Capace di essere all estero e non farsi sentire X giorni o mandare messaggi che parevano un copia in colla " buona giornata amori miei " X poi sparire 
Non condivideva non si interessava se non in maniera superficiale 
Non ha amici 
Nessuno dei suoi conoscenti sapeva della ne separazione e chi  lo ha saputo da me non è rimasto stupito anzi 
Mi ha confessato che pur essendo un bravo ragazzo è sempre stato un grande egoista all Universita negli ambienti di lavoro non ha mai fatto gruppo e non capivano come due e persone così diverse potessero state insieme 

Da quando ci siamo separati ho saputo e poi visto che si è iscritto a siti  d incontri 
Alcuni Mentre ancora stavamo  insieme 
Un profilo falso su fbook con solo foto di lui in primissimo piano tante foto come un adolescente innamorato di se stesso 
Dice  che aveva bisogno di sentirsi apprezzato perché io gli ho mandato autostima sotto i tacchi

In realtà io mal tolleravo che lui all estro uscisse frequentasse locali gente e fisse spesso  irreperibile che mi sapesse a case sola con tre figli dando tutto  X scontato 
Per lui era tutto normale 
Mi ha rinfacciato più volte il mio tradimento cosa sulla
Quale era passato sopra pareva fin  troppo serenamente X tirarla fuori adesso che era stabilmente via 
Rinfacciato che se fossi rimasta  con lui saremmo stati felici che dovevo  raggiungerlo negli emirati cosa che io non ho mai preso in considerazione vista la ns situazione 
E perché è una vita finta in un luna park gigantesco e non volevo
Crescere i miei figli in quel posto fatto di lusso e consumismo a palla 

Lui a quanto pare ci sta bene 

I ragazzi sono sereni , più di prima che mi vedevano  triste e frustrata e tanti arrabbiata con lui 

Sono abituati  a vederlo una volta al mese ma sotto il piccolo patisce molto 
Lui lo raso scura in maniera superficiale esattamente come faceva con me 
Lui si dice disperato e che vuole tornare in Italia in realtà so che esce ogni  sera e ultima volta che l ho visto era tutto abbronzato palestrato un altro uomo

Molte amiche mi hanno detto che dovevo continuare così magari tradendolo e rimanendo moglie di..
Che tanto gli uomini  sono tutti uguali che con lui avevo garantita una vita con tenore alto ecc

Io invece non ne potevo più

Domenica per la prima volta dopo mesi rivedrò mio ex amante che ho tenuto debitamente a distanza

Non so nulla non programmo nulla

Ma ho tagliato una situazione che si trascinava  da anni con un uomo che forse desiderava accanto una moglie soprammobile 

Io dalla vita di copia vorrei qualcosa di più se no posso stare da sola 
In fondo lo sono sempre stata 

Un abbraccio a tutti voi che avete condiviso vari miei stati d'animo


----------



## Carola (13 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sto meglio ma sono passata attraverso momenti  di grande sconforto temendo di aver sbagliato a prendere una decisione così drastica
> Ho capito che il mio matrimonio era finito prima ancora del mio tradimento
> 
> Mio ex marito è sempre stato un grande egoista e da quando si è trasferito via è solo peggiorato
> ...


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sto meglio ma sono passata attraverso momenti  di grande sconforto temendo di aver sbagliato a prendere una decisione così drastica
> Ho capito che il mio matrimonio era finito prima ancora del mio tradimento
> 
> Mio ex marito è sempre stato un grande egoista e da quando si è trasferito via è solo peggiorato
> ...


Secondo me non ha mica elaborato che cavolo è successo. Narcista patologico. In bocca al lupo per l avvenire


----------



## Carola (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me non ha mica elaborato che cavolo è successo. Narcista patologico. In bocca al lupo per l avvenire


Sai che lo pensano in molti
Prima o poi sbatterà il muso .


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

Ciao Carola, 

Bello rileggerti. Hai fatto la miglior scelta secondo me. I soldi non possono competere con emozioni, sentimenti, amore, condivisione, complicità, e molto altro ancora. 

Non ci lasciare sulle spine peró!! Voglio sapere come andrà domenica....  

Auguri per questa nuova vita.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2016)

Racconta lunedì


----------



## Ross (14 Maggio 2016)

Gli uomini non sono assolutamente tutti uguali. Ringraziando il cielo.

Facci sapere come è andata  con il tipo...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sai che lo pensano in molti
> Prima o poi sbatterà il muso .


Mah! Intanto spera che non sia tu a sbattere il muso...
Non conosco la tua storia, ma da quello che leggo in questo thread, non vedo in tuo marito questo gran mostro di egoismo, quanto una donna che si è disamorata e vuole rifarsi una vita...
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Io sto meglio ma sono passata attraverso momenti  di grande sconforto temendo di aver sbagliato a prendere una decisione così drastica
> Ho capito che il mio matrimonio era finito prima ancora del mio tradimento
> 
> Mio ex marito è sempre stato un grande egoista e da quando si è trasferito via è solo peggiorato
> ...


Il suo muso sbattuto e rovinato, oppure tutto intero e bello fresco non cambierà di un millimetro la tua vita...

Ed è a quella a cui devi pensare, e da cui ricavare le vere soddisfazioni

A partire da domani!


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Mah! Intanto spera che non sia tu a sbattere il muso...
> Non conosco la tua storia, ma da quello che leggo in questo thread, non vedo in tuo marito questo gran mostro di egoismo, quanto una donna che si è disamorata e vuole rifarsi una vita...
> In bocca al lupo


Si non sai la mia storia infatti 
Se mi sono disinnamorata credimi ci sono motivi più che validi 
Ciao


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il suo muso sbattuto e rovinato, oppure tutto intero e bello fresco non cambierà di un millimetro la tua vita...
> 
> Ed è a quella a cui devi pensare, e da cui ricavare le vere soddisfazioni
> 
> A partire da domani!


Si infatti devo pensare solo a questo e prima ancora ai miei ragazzi 
Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Si infatti devo pensare solo a questo e prima ancora ai miei ragazzi
> Grazie


Vado controcorrente 
E dico prima a te, e lo dico da figlio.

Specie se maschio, il ragazzo ci tiene terribilmente ad aver la propria mamma curata e sorridente e in bella forma.

È motivo di sicurezza e orgoglio per lui.

In bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vado controcorrente
> E dico prima a te, e lo dico da figlio.
> 
> Specie se maschio, il ragazzo ci tiene terribilmente ad aver la propria mamma curata e sorridente e in bella forma.
> ...


Eh sorridente per un po ho fatto fatica 
Il senso di fallimento e'grosso

Però diciamo che generalmente sono una allegra il che aiuta
In forma mi sto ammazza di sport per sfogare la tensione 

Grazie


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Per spiegarvi il soggetto 
Ha postato su una chat che vedono i suoi figli lui che balla in un locale ad un concerto con cubiste ecc
Dopo che suo figlio in settimana gli ha scritto che gli manca 
Lui gli ha risposto amore mio ...
E poi il giorno dopo pubblica questo 
48 anni e non sentirli 

È un manager 
Segno che capacità professionale non va di pari passo con intelligenza 
Non era così qnd L ho sposato 
O forse non aveva modo di comportarsi così


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Per spiegarvi il soggetto
> Ha postato su una chat che vedono i suoi figli lui che balla in un locale ad un concerto con cubiste ecc
> Dopo che suo figlio in settimana gli ha scritto che gli manca
> Lui gli ha risposto amore mio ...
> ...


te fallo ballare quando arriva fine mese che deve passar l'assegno...

e fatti trovare ad aspettarlo vestita da supertopa e pronta a uscire...

vedrai come balla


----------



## Charly (14 Maggio 2016)

se non una donna si disamorata e vuole rifarsi una vita non c' è nulla di male, così come un uomo, in fondo come si potrebbe vivere una vita con una persona che si fa la consapevolezza di non amare. 
I tradimenti invece fanno sempre make 
Alla fine fanno sempre male . 
D' altra parte nemmeno  i io vorrei stare con Qualcuno che si non amarmi più . 
Alla fine uno dei due trova il coraggio di andarsene e l' altro subisce questa decisione .
Sul fatto dell' uscire la sera, non conoscila perso in  Questione èd e capitato anche a me , di idratare di qualcuno " è fuori tutte le sere, non sta mica male". 
Poi ora, m trova sola, con un bimbo, a dovermi ricreare una vita . 
Certo non esco tutte le sere, mi sarebbe impossibile, ma anche le piace volte che esco mi sforzo, non ne avrei voglia, ma lo per cercare di issare oltre, esco mi sforzo di ridere ed essere gradevole, mago la morte nel cuore e il mio pensiero purtroppo eremite al passato .


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> se non una donna si disamorata e vuole rifarsi una vita non c' è nulla di male, così come un uomo, in fondo come si potrebbe vivere una vita con una persona che si fa la consapevolezza di non amare.
> I tradimenti invece fanno sempre make
> Alla fine fanno sempre male .
> D' altra parte nemmeno  i io vorrei stare con Qualcuno che si non amarmi più .
> ...


Lui può fare cosa vuole ci mancherebbe 
Trovo solo di cattivo gusto pubblicate su una chat le sue peripezie sul cubo
Io anche esco e va be non frequento più le discoteche ad ogni modo non pubblico miei selfie di donna 40 enne 

Poi certo io esco poco avendo  i ragazzi lui vive a Dubai e non ha impegni alcuni se non il suo lavoro 
Ma non cambierei la mia vita qui con loro con la sua stra figa con tanto di Maserati sotto il culo
Mi farà pagare di non essere andata lì e aver tarpato le ali e possibilità ai ragazzi di fare un esperienza li
Ma con uno che si è rivelato tale ben venga mia scelta che comportava lasciare il lavoro o chiedere aspettativa ...X fare sta vita poi ?

No comment 

Io credo sia meglio sole che accompagnate a adolescenti di ritorno 
Io voglio un uomo Al mio fianco ma uomo dentro 
Se ancora ne esistono


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> te fallo ballare quando arriva fine mese che deve passar l'assegno...
> 
> e fatti trovare ad aspettarlo vestita da supertopa e pronta a uscire...
> 
> vedrai come balla




Che tristezza però


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2016)

Carola hai visto che il karma ti ha portato a dialogare con una come Charlie?
Fatti restituire il telefono!
:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2016)

*Carola*

Tuo marito ce l'hai sempre descritto come uno dedito solo al lavoro e al limite allo sport e molto ambizioso e di carattere freddo.
Allora i casi sono due: o lui aveva una doppia faccia/vita, oppure adesso cerca di rendersi interessante per te ingelosendoti.
Personalmente non mi convince in nessuno dei casi. Se le sue ambizioni lavorative superano quelle famigliari, hai fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Eratò (14 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> se non una donna si disamorata e vuole rifarsi una vita non c' è nulla di male, così come un uomo, in fondo come si potrebbe vivere una vita con una persona che si fa la consapevolezza di non amare.
> I tradimenti invece fanno sempre make
> Alla fine fanno sempre male .
> D' altra parte nemmeno  i io vorrei stare con Qualcuno che si non amarmi più .
> ...


Ti capisco.Ero come te 2 anni fa...Difficile ricominciare daccapo e difficile tornare a pensare a se stesse quando le responsabilità son grandi e te le porti soprattuto tu.Io faccio un passo alla volta e penso che i bimbi crescono...Con calma e senza accorgersi si comincia a ritrovare la spontaneità e la voglia di guardarsi attorno.Non necessariamente per trovare l'amore ma per rivedersi come individui,donne e mamme,in mezzo alla gente.


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti capisco.Ero come te 2 anni fa...Difficile ricominciare daccapo e difficile tornare a pensare a se stesse quando le responsabilità son grandi e te le porti soprattuto tu.Io faccio un passo alla volta e penso che i bimbi crescono...Con calma e senza accorgersi si comincia a ritrovare la spontaneità e la voglia di guardarsi attorno.Non necessariamente per trovare l'amore ma per rivedersi come individui,donne e mamme,in mezzo alla gente.


:up:


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Carola hai visto che il karma ti ha portato a dialogare con una come Charlie?
> Fatti restituire il telefono!
> :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tuo marito ce l'hai sempre descritto come uno dedito solo al lavoro e al limite allo sport e molto ambizioso e di carattere freddo.
> Allora i casi sono due: o lui aveva una doppia faccia/vita, oppure adesso cerca di rendersi interessante per te ingelosendoti.
> Personalmente non mi convince in nessuno dei casi. Se le sue ambizioni lavorative superano quelle famigliari, hai fatto la scelta giusta.


In entrambi i casi ho perso la stima Brunetta


----------



## Ross (14 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo sia meglio sole che accompagnate a adolescenti di ritorno
> Io voglio un uomo Al mio fianco ma uomo dentro
> Se ancora ne esistono


Esistono eccome. 

Il problema è che tendono a stringere legami con le donne sbagliate.


----------



## Carola (14 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esistono eccome.
> 
> Il problema è che tendono a stringere legami con le donne sbagliate.




Mi sa che succede proprio così


----------



## Falcor (15 Maggio 2016)

Però Carola scusami, tu lo hai tradito per anni (se non ricordo male) mentre lui lavorava sodo, e ora dici che hai perso stima di lui. Se lui sapesse cosa hai fatto cosa pensi penserebbe di te?

Troppo facile fare quella delusa ora quando tu per prima hai avuto un comportamento tutt'altro che irreprensibile.


----------



## Charly (15 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Carola hai visto che il karma ti ha portato a dialogare con una come Charlie?
> Fatti restituire il telefono!
> :rotfl:


Non l' ho mica capita ???
Sarà il momento che ho l' autostima sotto i piedi ma....che cosa ho io ??


----------



## Ross (15 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però Carola scusami, tu lo hai tradito per anni (se non ricordo male) mentre lui lavorava sodo, e ora dici che hai perso stima di lui. Se lui sapesse cosa hai fatto cosa pensi penserebbe di te?
> 
> Troppo facile fare quella delusa ora quando tu per prima hai avuto un comportamento tutt'altro che irreprensibile.


questo pezzo mi mancava...mica avevo letto la storia della carola. :facepalm:


----------



## Charly (15 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti capisco.Ero come te 2 anni fa...Difficile ricominciare daccapo e difficile tornare a pensare a se stesse quando le responsabilità son grandi e te le porti soprattuto tu.Io faccio un passo alla volta e penso che i bimbi crescono...Con calma e senza accorgersi si comincia a ritrovare la spontaneità e la voglia di guardarsi attorno.Non necessariamente per trovare l'amore ma per rivedersi come individui,donne e mamme,in mezzo alla gente.


Non avevo visto questo commento..,
Si hai ragione è così 
La forma di riscatto migliore 
Poi chissà, un domani potrà arrivare qualcuno che mi ama,sa che adesso mi sembra impossibile 
Ma pensare che quello che fino a ieri era al mio fianco ora è felice contento sereno con un' altra donna, e gli dà tutto quello che per anni ho cercato lui desse a me, mi fa ancora troppo male


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però Carola scusami, tu lo hai tradito per anni (se non ricordo male) mentre lui lavorava sodo, e ora dici che hai perso stima di lui. Se lui sapesse cosa hai fatto cosa pensi penserebbe di te?
> 
> Troppo facile fare quella delusa ora quando tu per prima hai avuto un comportamento tutt'altro che irreprensibile.


Io L ho tradito si
E L ho pure confessato lasciandolo.
Lui si è disperato ammettendo ti ho trascurata ti ho lasciato sola ecc ecc per poi ritrovarsi cominciare esattamente così 

L ho tradito dopo che per anni ho cercato di parlargli con le buone meno buone incaxzandomi restandoci  male 
L ho tradito dopo 6 anni in cui non andavamo a letto insieme in cui lui si rifiutava dopo che L ho trascinato in terapia di coppia dal sessuologo dall andrologo ecc ecc
O aveva una doppia vita con altre donne e gli facevo schifo io o ha dei seri problemi ( un giorno mi chiese se mi sarebbe stato bene un matrimonio senza sesso )
Ora Sono una donna solare carina ma perché rinunciare senza motivo ad una cosa bella ?

Io era sfinita stanca esausta ma non solo X mancanza di calore e sesso ma dal senso di solitudine di zero condivisione di essere ritenuta un soprammobile o poco più 
Mio marito è un carrierista e X la carriera aveva rinunciato dice a tutto adesso ha capito di aver sbagliato e ok va a ballare chatta ecc


Se ricordi tutto io vivo da so la con i bimbi da sempre ..da sempre lui e via dal Lun al Veberdi in giro X il mondo adesso da un anno e mezzo vive lontano e torna due gg ogni tre settimane 
Lavoro 
E si ho tradito 

Probabilmente era finita da tempo tra noi anche se lui nega 


Comunque hai ragione dovevo lasciarlo prima di tradirlo anche se Credimi qst uomo è stata una benedizione mi ha fatto sentire viva dopo anni di apatia e depressione 

Mio ex marito o aveva davvero doppia tripla vita o è un poveraccio con seri problemi che sfoga così o semplicemente gli stava bene sto matrimonio di facciata X ja vita che fa e qnd torna trovare un nido i suoi bimbi ecc 
Magari la prima che ho detto ma pace e un problema suo non più mio


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Non l' ho mica capita ???
> Sarà il momento che ho l' autostima sotto i piedi ma....che cosa ho io ??


Scrivi facendo errori probabilmente digitando di corsa esattamente come facevo io ( e faccio )

Facendo uscire matti quelli che dovevano per capire tradurre ipotizzare parole 
Nulla di che Charly Era una battuta tutto lì


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Non avevo visto questo commento..,
> Si hai ragione è così
> La forma di riscatto migliore
> Poi chissà, un domani potrà arrivare qualcuno che mi ama,sa che adesso mi sembra impossibile
> Ma pensare che quello che fino a ieri era al mio fianco ora è felice contento sereno con un' altra donna, e gli dà tutto quello che per anni ho cercato lui desse a me, mi fa ancora troppo male


Intanto non puoi sapere come vada tra loro
Ma non deve più interessarti anche se capisco bene il senso di rabbia 
Purtroppo devo voltare pagina pensando che la vita è fatta di tante parti non è tutto lineare anche in amore 
Anche io sono cresciuta con L idea di invecchiare serenamentr crescere nipotini ma non sempre le cose vanno come avremmo desiderato 

Magari arriverà anche X te un uomo con il quale ricomunicare a crederci 
Per noi donne già oberate tra lavoro figli e solo un po più difficile organizzarsi una nuova vita io ad es facevo già fatica nell altra


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Non l' ho mica capita ???






Charly ha detto:


> Sarà il momento che ho l' autostima sotto i piedi ma....che cosa ho io ??


Scrivi di getto e quindi ci sono parecchi errori nei tuoi post, cosa che, come hai visto, non impedisce la comprensione.
Ma è Carola che, per anni, ha scritto in modo incomprensibile. Il fatto che i post di Carola dovessero essere praticamente tradotti  (io ero la traduttrice ufficiale :rotfl è una cosa su cui si è scherzato molto.
Ovviamente tu non potevi saperlo.
E non preoccuparti.


----------



## Falcor (15 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ora Sono una donna solare carina ma perché rinunciare senza motivo ad una cosa bella ?


Carola io scindo le cose. Tu ora hai il sacrosanto diritto di tornare ad esser felice, magari proprio con colui che ti ha "tenuta viva" in quegli anni. Anzi me lo auguro per te e per i tuoi figli che tu ritrovi la serenità.

Ma semplicemente mi fa sempre sorridere come spesso una persona tradita deve anche vedersi accollata la responsabilità del tradimento. Ora in diversi casi è così ma io dico sempre che si può lasciare prima di tradire sennò è troppo comodo.

E comunque si, ho seguito la tua storia e non metto in dubbio che tuo marito ha peccato di assenteismo ma tu spesso ne parlavi come un uomo molto affermato nel suo lavoro. Ci sono le facce della medaglia, io di manager a certi livelli che son anche presenti a casa non ne conosco. Han il solo compito di mandare un mucchio di soldi a casa.


----------



## MariLea (15 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Carola io scindo le cose. Tu ora hai il sacrosanto diritto di tornare ad esser felice, magari proprio con colui che ti ha "tenuta viva" in quegli anni. Anzi me lo auguro per te e per i tuoi figli che tu ritrovi la serenità.
> 
> Ma semplicemente mi fa sempre sorridere come spesso una persona tradita deve anche vedersi accollata la responsabilità del tradimento. Ora in diversi casi è così ma io dico sempre che si può lasciare prima di tradire sennò è troppo comodo.
> 
> E comunque si, ho seguito la tua storia e non metto in dubbio che tuo marito ha peccato di assenteismo ma tu spesso ne parlavi come un uomo molto affermato nel suo lavoro. Ci sono le facce della medaglia, io di manager a certi livelli che son anche presenti a casa non ne conosco. Han il solo compito di mandare un mucchio di soldi a casa.


Quoto ed aggiungo che trovo di pessimo gusto continuare a denigrare l'ex marito, quello che lui fa non la riguarda più, se è abbronzato, va in palestra, si rimette in gioco, pubblica foto sui social... sono fatti suoi e non danno più valore alla scelta di lei.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Lui voleva rimanere Soosati ed ognuno  uno si fa la prooria vita stando separati 
Queso a me  non piaceva 
So benissimo che se L ho tradito e' perché ero infelice

Dico solo che può fare ciò he vuole ci mancherebbe solo di non pubblicare video su chat frequentate te dai figli dove balla in mezzo alle cubiste scrivendo cool !!!
Ed è anche facile fare il figo stando un mese lontano da casa E vedendo i bimbi  due tre gg al mese il resto scuola educazione problemi fragilità impegni  sono tutti è carico mio
Ne io  volevo super  stipendio era un esigenza sua 
Infatti io lavoro non faccio certo la moglie del manager anzi mi faccio un culo così 

Nessuno lo denigra faccia la sua vita come io la mia senza sbattere su chat auto sportive serate in discoteca ecc non trovo sia educativo 
Poi se invece X qualcuno di voi è una cosa sensata X me non lo è

Per il maschio soptutto ma Forse sbaglio io


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Quoto ed aggiungo che trovo di pessimo gusto continuare a denigrare l'ex marito, quello che lui fa non la riguarda più, se è abbronzato, va in palestra, si rimette in gioco, pubblica foto sui social... sono fatti suoi e non danno più valore alla scelta di lei.


Faccia cosa vuole. Ma faccia il padre anche mai Lea

Li ha messi al mondo con me no?

È lui che è voluto andare laggiù 
È lui che dice ch El Italia fa pena


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2016)

Ma adesso tu cosa vorresti?

Perché è evidente che se lo hai lasciato non è come lo vuoi. Se vi siete separati saranno stati omologati degli accordi. Vuoi in sede di separazione consensuale, vuoi in sede di giudiziale, sotto forma di provvedimenti temporanei e urgenti.

Li rispetta questi accordi? Che - in caso contrario - per te sono l'unica fonte di doglianza.

Perché sul resto, purtroppo, non puoi ottenere molto. Né credo - da quel che dici - attualmente vi siano i presupposti per dirgli che le sue foto con le cubiste sono fuori luogo. Cioè: parlo di presupposti sottintendendo un clima sereno, ed un discorso tra voi costruttivo.


Io farei passare un po' di tempo: pure perché dalle tue parole l'impressione che ne ricavo è che ancora non sei serena. E non andrei nemmeno a guardare il suo profilo su FB.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma adesso tu cosa vorresti?
> 
> Perché è evidente che se lo hai lasciato non è come lo vuoi. Se vi siete separati saranno stati omologati degli accordi. Vuoi in sede di separazione consensuale, vuoi in sede di giudiziale, sotto forma di provvedimenti temporanei e urgenti.
> 
> ...


Non lo rispetta no

Gradirei solo non mettere foto su chat frequentate dai ragazzi che mi dicono pappa e ridicolo fa il ragazzino
Non sono su fbook né su snap quello che so me lo dicono i figli


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Oggi sono in campagna
Sto bene 
Adesso lui e andrato a prendere delle bici 

Mio ex marito martella di messaggi X farmi sentire in colpa quando per anni gli ho chiesto un week end noi due 

Devo godermi il bello che ho senza farmi condizionare da lui ancora

Baci


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma adesso tu cosa vorresti?
> 
> Perché è evidente che se lo hai lasciato non è come lo vuoi. Se vi siete separati saranno stati omologati degli accordi. Vuoi in sede di separazione consensuale, vuoi in sede di giudiziale, sotto forma di provvedimenti temporanei e urgenti.
> 
> ...


Poi se non può farne A meno  che pubblichi
Mi dispiace X i ragazzi che vorrei avessero stima di lui 

Può fare cosa vuo era aprire profili falsi su fbook utilizzando indirizzo suo lo trovo squallido lo hanno trovato i ragazzi che gli è arrivata la
Notifica potresti conoscere .. Ed era il padre con solo
Foto sue su barche in locali ecc

Non sono gelosa davvero mi sembra uno scemotto tutto qui


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2016)

Comunque mi dispiace immensamente sia finti son sto modo 
Ma io no
Non tornerei indietro
Lo amavo alla follia mi ha fatto impazzire  x anni di solitudine e senza sesso a lui proprio non apice almeno con me 

E proprio  fatto così 
Spero trovi laDonna che lo accetti e che lo renda felice


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Poi se non può farne A meno  che pubblichi
> Mi dispiace X i ragazzi che vorrei avessero stima di lui
> 
> Può fare cosa vuo era aprire profili falsi su fbook utilizzando indirizzo suo lo trovo squallido lo hanno trovato i ragazzi che gli è arrivata la
> ...


Al comportamento non badare. Credo che col tempo (la cosa mi pare fresca) la situazione si smusserà da sé. Soprattutto se tu lo hai tradito.... magari lui ora vuole "vendicarsi" un po'.

Ecco... diverso invece se lui non rispetta gli accordi sottoscritti in sede di separazione.

Perché se non passa l'assegno di mantenimento dei figli e/o altri emolumenti, ovvero non rispetta i provvedimenti del Giudice (o chi per lui, attesa la riforma del diritto di famiglia) il tuo avvocato saprà come muoversi. Da una eventuale esecuzione forzata a solleciti di vario tipo, fino ad arrivare a richieste di modifica delle condizioni di separazione, ove vi siano già i presupposti.

Se il problema sta nel mancato rispetto degli accordi della separazione, attivati.


----------



## ologramma (15 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque mi dispiace immensamente sia finti son sto modo
> Ma io no
> Non tornerei indietro
> Lo amavo alla follia mi ha fatto impazzire  x anni di solitudine e senza sesso a lui proprio non apice almeno con me
> ...


bene e male nello stesso tempo , sempre brutto una storia che finisce e per giunta con tre figli ma come ti ho sempre detto la pazienza ha un limite


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Comunque mi dispiace immensamente sia finti son sto modo
> Ma io no
> Non tornerei indietro
> Lo amavo alla follia mi ha fatto impazzire  x anni di solitudine e senza sesso a lui proprio non apice almeno con me
> ...


Magari ora come ora lo rende felice una cubista che gli lecca qualche centone.. È evidente che in questo contesto le tue ragioni sono limpide, un uomo che scambia una famiglia per un conto in banca non potrebbe obiettivamente aspettarsi nulla di diverso da quanto ha avuto.
Ora sta a te ritrovare il giusto smalto e vivacità per vivere nel modo migliore i tuoi prossimi anni, di riscatto totale rispetto al passato


----------



## Charly (16 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scrivi facendo errori probabilmente digitando di corsa esattamente come facevo io ( e faccio )
> 
> Facendo uscire matti quelli che dovevano per capire tradurre ipotizzare parole
> Nulla di che Charly Era una battuta tutto lì


Ah ok! 
In effetti mi sono accorta anche io ....cercherò di rileggere prima di inviare !


----------



## Charly (16 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari arriverà anche X te un uomo con il quale ricomunicare a crederci
> Per noi donne già oberate tra lavoro figli e solo un po più difficile organizzarsi una nuova vita io ad es facevo già fatica nell altra


Infatti anche io ! 
Anche se almeno adesso non ho più lui che mi fa una testa così con tutti i suoi problemi ( peraltro inesistenti) 
Anche se ci prova quando ci vediamo, ma su quelli riesco a non dargli corda, su tutto il resto ancora no, ma imparerò !


----------



## Charly (16 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi di getto e quindi ci sono parecchi errori nei tuoi post, cosa che, come hai visto, non impedisce la comprensione.
> Ma è Carola che, per anni, ha scritto in modo incomprensibile. Il fatto che i post di Carola dovessero essere praticamente tradotti  (io ero la traduttrice ufficiale :rotfl è una cosa su cui si è scherzato molto.
> Ovviamente tu non potevi saperlo.
> E non preoccuparti.


----------



## feather (16 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Se mi sono disinnamorata credimi ci sono motivi più che validi


Mica ti serve una giustificazione, eh..


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2016)

Siamo stati bene insieme 
Lui è un uomo molto dolce attento sensibile pieno di amici Che lo cercando X condividere cose belle 
Questo denota un certo approccio alla vita agli  altri
Mio marito non aveva mai una chiamata da un amico mai
I miei amici erano diventati i suoi

Comunque sono stat bene molto
Vedremo con molta calma 

Adesso sono un po così sono stata dall avvocato e niente, mio marito non ci sente non risponde alle mail evita argomento mi rinfaccia di non capire suoi sforzi X recuperare è un muro di gomma

Non comprende che era finita da tempo
Non so che gioco stia facendo
Non mi fa mancare soldi io poi non ho chiesto nulla X me è il minimo X i ragazzi 
Però non vuole affrontare tema organizzativo ne separazione nulla
E io mi sento Pure  in colpa di non averlo saputo amare 
Che faccia lo scemo la perche io tradendolo L ho ferito 
Mi sono quasi scordata gli anni e le serate passate attendendo un suo cenno p una risposta alle mie mail un po di attenzione 

Gli  andavo canzoni foto di me con i
Bimbi .. Non apriva nemmeno le mail

Guardo avanti e non torno indietro ma è difficile così 
Gli ho proposto anche un mediatore per gestire bene tutto X i ragazzi in primis ma essendo lui laggiù è impossibile org incontri ...


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola, tuo marito sta ignorando il discorso separazione o si sta (inutilmente) sforzando di cambiare rotta?

Ho capito che è finita a causa dei suoi comportamenti passati...ma da parte sua non mi è chiaro quali siano le intenzioni attuali.


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Carola, tuo marito sta ignorando il discorso separazione o si sta (inutilmente) sforzando di cambiare rotta?
> 
> Ho capito che è finita a causa dei suoi comportamenti passati...ma da parte sua non mi è chiaro quali siano le intenzioni attuali.


Non lo so si è mangiato il cervello e' un Bell uomo che guadagna molto bene a maggior ragione li dove sta fa una vita particolare da single esce locali palestra spiaggia  secondo me gli ha dato tutto alla testa e non sa nemmeno lui 

forse andrebbe  avanti così in eterno così qnd torna ha tutto come prima alla fine chi gli fa fare di separarsi scusa ?

A volte sospetto si faccia di sostanze 
Prima era un carrierista anaffettivi ora anche scemo 
Si dipinge come un figo che esce che frequenta gebte giovane mentre qui io cresco tre figli ma amen ...

Cosa vuole lui è irrilevante io non lo voglio più 

Solo che non risponde a mie mail ne quelle dell avvocato e non vuole parlare

Sul cambiare rotta dice che ci prova e io non apprezzo suoi sforzi :
Chat 
Bugie 
Locali 
Profili falsi su fbook

Pensa non volesse cambiare 

Comunque andava male pure prima io oramai lo considero un pirla e non torno indietro


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Si possono mandare raccomandate con ricevuta all'estero?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si possono mandare raccomandate con ricevuta all'estero?


Si.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si.


Eh lo so, ma se l avvocato non la manda un motivo ci sarà...
Poi se uno vede la provenienza la lascia li in giacenza e il gioco è fatto...

Una mia amica uff giudiziario a volte mi si imbelva quando dice che incontra gente che la saluta con riverenza, e lei non riesce in alcun modo a notificargli ufficialmente gli atti..

E la prendono anche in giro, salutandola...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so, ma se l avvocato non la manda un motivo ci sarà...
> Poi se uno vede la provenienza la lascia li in giacenza e il gioco è fatto...
> 
> Una mia amica uff giudiziario a volte mi si imbelva quando dice che incontra gente che la saluta con riverenza, e lei non riesce in alcun modo a notificargli ufficialmente gli atti..
> ...


Ah certo la compiuta giacenza  all'estero vale nulla 
infatti all'estero si notifica poco è solo in caso estremi si tenta .. Che appunto resta un tentativo


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Eppure Carola a me del tuo racconto qualcosa non torna. Io non riesco a scordare che per sei anni quell'uomo lo hai tradito tornando a casa felice e spensierata.

Ora quello che tu definisci un "bell'uomo e coi soldi" pretendi faccia vita di clausura. E per cosa? Per l'immagine che da?

Ma siam fuori? Ma fa bene cavolo. Ma deve ripassarsi tutta Dubai (non l'utente nuova) se riesce.

Non immagini cosa abbia provato lui? La rabbia che ti resta addosso sapendo che tua moglie per sei anni ti ha tradito?

Sei anni, non sei settimane o sei mesi. Sei anni.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Eppure Carola a me del tuo racconto qualcosa non torna. Io non riesco a scordare che per sei anni quell'uomo lo hai tradito tornando a casa felice e spensierata.
> 
> Ora quello che tu definisci un "bell'uomo e coi soldi" pretendi faccia vita di clausura. E per cosa? Per l'immagine che da?
> 
> ...


Ma forse vuol dire soltanto che con tutta la sofferenza che dovrebbe aver provato, gli sembra che stia reagendo anche troppo bene, ecco...


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma forse vuol dire soltanto che con tutta la sofferenza che dovrebbe aver provato, gli sembra che stia reagendo anche troppo bene, ecco...


Io sta cosa che un tradito debba rimanere sofferente a vita non la capisco.

Cornuti e mazziati no eh. Ha soldi, è un bell'uomo, sta a dubai, deve stare a casa a piangere la sera?

No si diverte e fa bene, che poi quello che si porta dentro lo sa solo lui. Magari dentro ha la morte nera e prova a combatterla.


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io sta cosa che un tradito debba rimanere sofferente a vita non la capisco.
> 
> Cornuti e mazziati no eh. Ha soldi, è un bell'uomo, sta a dubai, deve stare a casa a piangere la sera?
> 
> No si diverte e fa bene, che poi quello che si porta dentro lo sa solo lui. Magari dentro ha la morte nera e prova a combatterla.


Duro.

Ma giusto.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Io sta cosa che un tradito debba rimanere sofferente a vita non la capisco.
> 
> Cornuti e mazziati no eh. Ha soldi, è un bell'uomo, sta a dubai, deve stare a casa a piangere la sera?
> 
> No si diverte e fa bene, che poi quello che si porta dentro lo sa solo lui. Magari dentro ha la morte nera e prova a combatterla.


Non dimenticare però che Carola è stata ignorata come donna.. In passato.
Cosi almeno ha detto.
E fisicamente è stata trascurata.

Ora se io ogni giorno ignoro la bistecca che mia moglie mi ha preparato, non vedo cosa ci sia da stupirsi se un giorno invece di buttarla al gatto la fa gustare a un altro uomo.

Facile lamentarsi a quel punto che volevi la bistecca nel tuo piatto, non trovi..?


----------



## Ridosola (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eppure Carola a me del tuo racconto qualcosa non torna. Io non riesco a scordare che per sei anni quell'uomo lo hai tradito tornando a casa felice e spensierata.
> 
> Ora quello che tu definisci un "bell'uomo e coi soldi" pretendi faccia vita di clausura. E per cosa? Per l'immagine che da?
> 
> ...



Falcor,
che il tradimento sia di per sè uno sbaglio, un atto da biasimare, siamo d'accordo ma ci sta anche che siamo umani... Io credo che Carola avrebbe voluto un marito più presente, più attento, più affettuoso e che a un certo punto abbia trovato quello che cercava in un altro uomo, e si sia consolata dell'assenza del marito come ha potuto... ora non mi sembra che voglia la sua clausura, chiede solo un pò di riservatezza (per i figli tra l'altro) e a prescindere credo comunque che dalla loro separazione si aspettasse un risveglio. Vederlo invece perseverare nell'indifferenza, immagino la faccia soffrire.


----------



## Ridosola (17 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non dimenticare però che Carola è stata ignorata come donna.. In passato.
> Cosi almeno ha detto.
> E fisicamente è stata trascurata.
> 
> ...


Giusto...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2016)

Fosse arrivata adesso capirei, ma Carola sono anni che la traduciamo :carneval: ops che la leggiamo.
I sei anni definiscono il tempo in cui il marito non ha fatto sesso con lei, non il tempo del suo tradimento che è stato breve. Tradimento confessato e seguito da un impegno a ricostruire un rapporto distrutto dalla distanza chilometrica ed emotiva e sessuale.


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Falcor,
> che il tradimento sia di per sè uno sbaglio, un atto da biasimare, siamo d'accordo ma ci sta anche che siamo umani... Io credo che Carola avrebbe voluto un marito più presente, più attento, più affettuoso e che a un certo punto abbia trovato quello che cercava in un altro uomo, e si sia consolata dell'assenza del marito come ha potuto... ora non mi sembra che voglia la sua clausura, chiede solo un pò di riservatezza (per i figli tra l'altro) e a prescindere credo comunque che dalla loro separazione si aspettasse un risveglio. Vederlo invece perseverare nell'indifferenza, immagino la faccia soffrire.


esattamente 

può fare cosa vuole gradirei solo noj lo spiattellaase su sociale frequentati dai ns figli che patiscono sua assenza 
se tuo figlio ti scrive mi manche il giorno dopo tu ti fai vedere bello sereno cche salti in locali aggiungendo scritte ai video ??

d altronde x anni ha fatto così con me ben prima del mio tradimento 

io tentacoli di recuperare lui ignorava tutto

ma se gli mando una foto mia unnpo osé via mail e manco rispose tante che credevo di aver sbagliato destinatario 

mio errore è stato non tradirlo ma non lasciarlo prima x il resto di 8 anni di assenza totale di calore e intimità manco la monaca di Monza avrebbe resistito e dai 

viaggio di notte con figli 15 gg innun resort non abbismo Mai scopato 

ma di che parliamo
io mio amante l ho mollato mille volte x recuperare e puntualmente non cambiava nulla con dubai l apice 

per me si può scopare tutti gli emirati arabi uniti gradirei solo riservatezza si vede che deve ostentare x forza 

io amavo qst uomo l ho tradito che non ne potevo più 

l avvocato vuole mandare raccomandata ma conosciuto il soggetto mi consiglia di non farlo incazzare 

io vorrei chiuderla bene ma più faccio così più fa finta di nulla lui


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse arrivata adesso capirei, ma Carola sono anni che la traduciamo :carneval: ops che la leggiamo.
> I sei anni definiscono il tempo in cui il marito non ha fatto sesso con lei, non il tempo del suo tradimento che è stato breve. Tradimento confessato e seguito da un impegno a ricostruire un rapporto distrutto dalla distanza chilometrica ed emotiva e sessuale.


ecco

grazie


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eppure Carola a me del tuo racconto qualcosa non torna. Io non riesco a scordare che per sei anni quell'uomo lo hai tradito tornando a casa felice e spensierata.
> 
> Ora quello che tu definisci un "bell'uomo e coi soldi" pretendi faccia vita di clausura. E per cosa? Per l'immagine che da?
> 
> ...


6 anni in cui in un anno visto magari 2 volte 

cmq non importa bisognerebbe  conoscerci x farsi un idea di come è stato tra noi mi rendo conto che così faccia strano


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eppure Carola a me del tuo racconto qualcosa non torna. Io non riesco a scordare che per sei anni quell'uomo lo hai tradito tornando a casa felice e spensierata.
> 
> Ora quello che tu definisci un "bell'uomo e coi soldi" pretendi faccia vita di clausura. E per cosa? Per l'immagine che da?
> 
> ...


Stra :quoto:


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non dimenticare però che Carola è stata ignorata come donna.. In passato.
> Cosi almeno ha detto.
> E fisicamente è stata trascurata.
> 
> ...



era il minimo. 
sono stata una pazza ad accettare un rapporto così 
ma con 3 bimbi piccoli a volte non hai tempo di pensare vai avanti 
io avevo un aiuto ma appena tornavi dall ufficio la tata andava a via e vvi assicuro dalle 18 in avanti con tre di 3 e 4 e 6 anni c'è da divertirsi 
cmq e andata e sono orgogliosa di loro sono splendidi


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

poi immagina con lavoro full e 3 figli il tempo x tradire 

un ora al mese complice qualche trasferta in giornata 

non penso sia giusto dovevo avere le palle di lasciarlo lo so

cmq ci siamo fatti tanto troppo male può darsi lui abbia sofferto ma davvero ha nascosto bene e mi viene da aggiungere x anni ho patito e non si tendeva conto di nulla 

adesso è finita davvero io indietro non torno sto meglio sola da sola che sola in coppia


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> poi immagina con lavoro full e 3 figli il tempo x tradire
> 
> un ora al mese complice qualche trasferta in giornata
> 
> ...


Ma le occasioni non mancheranno..
Ormai il latte è versato, inutile tornarci su....
Ora pensa a star bene.. Il padre è quello, lo avete scelto tu e lui che fosse il padre.
Farà il padre come può e come sa... Non è stato un marito modello, sarebbe da stupirsi fosse un padre modello...

Ma alla inizio del rapporto era già cosi...?..


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Stra :quoto:




va be non capite

faccia cosa vuole e li da solo 

io morirei a non vedere i filgi 3 settimane 
lui passa i week end in spiagge della madonna io intanto qui corro tra tennis basket compiti ecc

che si diverta tesoro ci mancherebbe 

ma cerchi almeno di stare più dietro ai filgi ad es con Skype

infatti ha ammesso di aver fatto cazzate esagerando anche con loro ...

vediamo adesso tra un mojito e un tuffo se cambia qualcosa dai


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma le occasioni non mancheranno..
> Ormai il latte è versato, inutile tornarci su....
> Ora pensa a star bene.. Il padre è quello, lo avete scelto tu e lui che fosse il padre.
> Farà il padre come può e come sa... Non è stato un marito modello, sarebbe da stupirsi fosse un padre modello...
> ...


primo.anno no 

poi si devo dire di si aveva dato avvisaglie 
ci sono passata sopra io
con il mio amore cambierà avrò pensato
era.cosi schivo mi.srmbtava avesse un mondo dentro da tirare fuori un padre molto severo e stronzo insomma credevo che..

si si

adesso ho capito che si ama uno x cosa è 
a26 anni non ero così matura temo non so

lui non è cattivo 
al.masismomun po scemotto 
dubai poi è un contesto che è un attimo perdersi sapete se non hai famiglia li poi ...
soldi belle.donne 

d a lui nessuno si aspettava questi atteggaimenti cmq 
sarà stata colpa mia che l ho tradito dai


----------



## Ridosola (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> primo.anno no
> 
> poi si devo dire di si aveva dato avvisaglie
> ci sono passata sopra io
> ...


Carola,
qui ognuno di noi viene a spiegare la propria storia,  esponendola dal suo personale punto di vista (se a scrivere fosse stato  tuo marito, sono sicura sarebbe risultata diversa da quella che ci hai  raccontato tu) e allo stesso modo ognuno di noi la percepisce in base  alla propria personale esperienza e sensibilità. Alcuni commenti ti potranno sembrare esagerati o fuori luogo, ma ti possono comunque servire da riflessione


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

No ma lo so .
pensavo davvero cosa ho scritto , il tradimento non è mai una soluzione ed io li x li sono stata una grande egoista stavo bene con quell uomo mi sentivo accettata amata corteggiata e queste sensazioni di benessere andavano sopra il resto

non sono mai tornata a casa euforica 
a casa poi non avevo nessun uomo ad aspettarmi diciamo che anche questo contesto di solitudine mi ha tanto agevolato 

adesso da mesi sto meglio. Non mi aspetto più nulla da mio marito essendo ex 
vivo la mia vita correndo molto certo  mi godo i ragazzi la casa 
non mi chiedo più cosa faccia con chi sia se mi manca non mi arrovellò più pensando tornerà quando come se 
alla fine mi bastava un messaggio suo anche dall estero un mi mancate una chiacchereta via Skype una qualche forma di condivisione oltre che ok sano sesso 
ero sempre io a chiedere 

sarei curiosa sentire cosa direbbe lui
credo che è lì x il benessere di tutti 
che si sente solo allora cerca distrazione 
che chiama e si sforza divrecuoerare 
credo direbbe così è magari c'è un fondo di verità 

e tutto insieme sono stati i ns errori e la mancanza di cura a mandare a scatafascio 
più sua credetemi poi io ho aggiunto la ciliegina 


grazie cmq del consiglio ma non era polemica la mia frase 
un abbraccio Ciao


----------



## Ridosola (17 Maggio 2016)

Si, si, l'ho capito che non polemizzavi, era appunto per dire che nessuno può sapere cosa hai vissuto tu e i motivi che ti hanno spinta ad andare verso una direzione. D'altra parte chi ti legge può aver vissuto una situazione per la quale si rispecchia di più nel tuo ex marito, e quindi tende a schierarsi contro le tue decisioni.
Però vedi, anche tu, "pensando" con la testa del tuo ex, sei arrivata a comprendere in qualche modo la sua posizione (non a condividere, ma comunque a comprendere), e questo credo possa aiutare...


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Comunque gli ho scritto che sono andata di nuovo da avvocato che dobbiamo trovare una mediazione

Mi ha bloccato la carta 
Non ha pagato la tata 
L ho chiamato e mi diceva sto uscendo non ho voglia di parlare ne parleremo qnd avrò voglia tanto io sono qui ...
Come dire ...L ha presa bene la separazione vedete


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Sai [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION], mi piacerebbe tanto sentire cosa passa per la testa di tuo marito. 

Ho come l'impressione che questo sia uno dei casi in cui sarebbe determinante ascoltare le due campane.

Potrebbe essere di aiuto anche a te, cercare di comprendere anche il suo punto di vista. Non dico solo in merito alla separazione, ma all'intera storia.

Per esempio: che motivo adduceva al non voler fare sesso...cosa c'è prima del suo rifiuto?


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sai [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION], mi piacerebbe tanto sentire cosa passa per la testa di tuo marito.
> 
> Ho come l'impressione che questo sia uno dei casi in cui sarebbe determinante ascoltare le due campane.
> 
> ...


Che era stanco 
Che diceva diventate dirigente 
Che lui può vivere senza sesso 

Adesso mi dice che ha fatto controlli anzi ha rivisto esami due tre anni fa e ha dei valori sbagliati 
Tre anni fa erano perfetti 

È sempre stato così dopo la prima figlia 
Anche detto che non ero più attraente come qnd facevo la modella 
E dopo tre figli magari no ..

Lui è molto X apparenza evidentemente


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> lui passa i week end in spiagge della madonna io intanto qui corro tra tennis basket compiti ecc


Non ricordo se lavori anche.


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2016)

Scusa Carola ma anche da fidanzati era così disinteressato al sesso?


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ricordo se lavori anche.


Io ?

Si lavoro full time per questo ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi recuperi i figli e li tenga sono a quando arrivò
Adesso crescendo  sempre meno ma tutte le sere ne ho uno da recuperare per qualche sport se non due in stessi orari ma posti diversi 
Mi arrangio anche con altre mamme 

Come tutte certo 
A me bastava una sua telefonata ogni tanto in questi via vai davvero
Me la cavavano da sola da sempre e lui lo sapeva mi ah sempre detto che donna in gamba 
E poi russava se era a casa
Se era via non so magari dormiva boh comunque io la sensazione che avrò era di essere funzionale una pedina 

Magari non sapeva solo dimostrare amore


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa Carola ma anche da fidanzati era così disinteressato al sesso?


Non subito

Diciamo primi due anni no anche se non era un passionale e io invece sono una molto fisica

Qnd ho mollato io di essere più intraprendente perché mamma perché forse si mi curavo meno sapete no dopo gravidanze allattamento ecc e lui ha iniziato ascesa carrieristi a è finito  tutto
Qnd tornava a casa crollava
Io che mi ero fatta settimana tra agenzia e figli avevo voglia di stare un po' con lui ma messia nanna i bimbi morivamo sul divano
O io nel letto con il piccolo che non dormiva e lui sul divano da solo

Da lì sono apssato8 anni così in cui nemmeno in vacanza mi cercava 
Due navi i e russava ma propio si addormentava ovunque e ancora adesso qnd stava a cas sera così 

Non so se chiedi a lui non sa come sia successo che ha smesso di desiderare il sesso

Adesso è come rinato dice che era depresso in Italia troppe pressioni lavorative i figli le corse

Posso dire ? Immaturo 
Tutti siamo messi così se non peggio 

Tra le tante robe mi ha detto che L operativo yromba di più però che ha meno pensieri di lavoro
Si ma magari non arriva a fine mese 

Io credo sia solo questione di testa e di cuore
Lui si dà poco ha pochi amici quasi niente 
I suoi amici di adesso sono i miei di una volta o negli anni  quelli che abbiamo costruito tra scuola ragazzi ma sempre tutto tramite  me 
Lui non chiama non risp alle chiamate non si interessa mai
Sempre fatto tutto io 

Lui a rimorchio


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non subito
> 
> Diciamo primi due anni no anche se non era un passionale e io invece sono una molto fisica
> 
> ...


Sai che però secondo me è vero che le responsabilità a lavoro uccidono un po la libido per quello ti chiedevo da fidanzati come andava


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non subito
> 
> Diciamo primi due anni no anche se non era un passionale e io invece sono una molto fisica
> 
> ...


Non una gran compagnia par di capire...


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sai che però secondo me è vero che le responsabilità a lavoro uccidono un po la libido per quello ti chiedevo da fidanzati come andava


Massi un po ci sta lo
So

Ma
Qui morta e sepolta betty
6 anni Forse8 Senza sesso manco ricordo più 

Una volta ci ha provato tipo 5 anni fa lo
Abbiamo fatto e mi ha detto che stupido a scordarmi quanto
Fosse bello

Poi di nuovo la morte grandi russate 

A
Pensarci bene già da fidanzati mi ricorda mia
Sorella Dormiva sempre e io mi
Lamentavo 

Solo che andava bene X altro


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non una gran compagnia par di capire...


Una noia pazzesca


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Comunque
Lui non scriveraà mai su di un forum mi diceva che è un posto da frustrati che fanno isaccenti dietro una tastiera

Qnd gli dicevo che invece è utile confrontarsi che aiuta a mettersi in discussione lui sorrideva 

La
Psicologa che lo ha visto due volte di cui una su Skype Ha detto che Non sa
Mettersi in discussione .. Infatti non si è più collegato tramite Skype e la sua terapia è morta li 

Era uno da mollare anni fa piu ne parlo più ne sono convinta troppo convinto di se 
Solo che sarà dura trovare una quadra


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Massi un po ci sta lo
> So
> 
> Ma
> ...


Ma infatti hai resistito pure troppo


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2016)

Ma i rapporti con la sua famiglia di orgine come sono? Credo senza scomodare freud che l affettività  con la propria madre sia indicativa


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma i rapporti con la sua famiglia di orgine come sono? Credo senza scomodare freud che l affettività  con la propria madre sia indicativa


Non ha rapporti
La
Mamma è malata da anni invalida 
Una donna molto forte che soffre perché chiama il figlio e lui non la richiama 

Il padre non c'è rapporto è stato un manager importante che lui da bimbo odiava tant'è che desiderava vederlo morto
Mi ha sempre detto questo
Non si telefonano 
È un nonno assente che non ha mai creato un rapporto con i miei bimbi e da quando la moglie si è ammalata ancora peggio si è chiuso a riccio

Non ha amici il suo più caro amico che ha messo come padrino del mio piccolo lo abbiamo visto al battesimo è mai più
Mio figlio non sa che faccia abbia

Lui mio
Marito si giustifica che è stato molto preso e non ha più curato i rapporti 

Altro suo amico con cui ho
Parlato mi ha detto che mio marito è sempre
Stato un egoista che andava per la sua strada che non è cattivo ma lui va chi c'è c'è chi non sta ai suoi ritmi tanti saluti 

Questa la cerchia di mio marito

Aveva legato un po con il marito di mia sorella il quale mi ha detto che qnd è stato qui ha provato a parlargli ma lui si è chiuso a riccio minimizzando

Io sono in confidenza con il suo capo una bella persona che mi ha detto che è cascato dal pero mio
Marito in ufficio parla di me come una donna meravigliosa e dei suoi bimbi come la gioia della sua vita 

Non sapeva nulla Della separazione

Non so se faccia così perché ha paura gli si ritorca sul
Lavoro

Soggetto particolare vero ?

Ditemi voi


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Mio suocero non è mai venuto a casa nostra tranne alla
Comunione dei ragazzi dove avevo org un rinfresco a casa

Non ha mai telefonato ai ragazzi
Qnd andiamo lì da loro si chiude nello studio 
Il mio
Piccolo che palperebbe anche con i muri va lì gli ha mille domande e lui un po si apre ma giusto to con lui che è di una simpatia unica un bimbo che sorride sempre 

Ha una sorella in piena carriera che ha una figlia piccola
Lei lavora fuori città e vede la figlia nel week end perché la sera arriva tardi 
Ha un marito molto
Presente e molti aiuti dai nonni paterni

Mi ha sempre fatto i complimenti X come ho cresciuto i suoi nipoti con il fratello assente maNon chiama mai per sapere
Come stiamo anche se qnd ci incrociamo
Mi dice vieni da noi organizziamo un week end che sei sempre sola
Poi sparisce
Io per un po la
Chiamavo poi mi sono stufata 
Vede suo fratello come un Figo che ha fatto carriera ( lei ha 15 anni di meno )
Va be ognuno ha la sua vita lo so


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2016)

Anni fa Ad un funerale di una mamma di un mio amico Mio marito qnd il 
Prete disse godetevi i genitori in vita lui scoppio a piangere come un vitello tant'è che uscimmo dalla Chiesa io e lui 

Tutti a dire che reazione esagerata 
Io pensai pensasse a sua mamma

Poi Tutto è tornato come prima


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine credo che un po' ci venga insegnato a voler bene e se uno cresce in una famiglia così fredda non sa relazionarsi. Mi auguro che la sua assenza di padre non crei danni ai tuoi figli. Cerca di rimandargli un immagine positiva del padre anche se arriverà  il momento di domande a cui sarà  difficile rispondere sull interpretazione dei suoi sentimenti.


----------



## Carola (19 Maggio 2016)

Adesso dice che ha problemi di testosterone che il livello è basso 

Per quello non avevamo rapporti
Unica volta ad agosto dopo quasi un anno che zero gli avevo beccato il cialis 
Da lì innaginaiii che ok non gli piacevo più ci può stare proprio vai a parlarne e si offese a morte dicendo che lo aveva preso X risolvere e io non apprezzavo
Avrei desiderato solo me ne parlasse 

Poi insomma io non mi sentivo desiderata da anni 

Comunque adesso incolpa me di mancanza di attenzione verso questo problema


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Adesso dice che ha problemi di testosterone che il livello è basso
> 
> Per quello non avevamo rapporti
> Unica volta ad agosto dopo quasi un anno che zero gli avevo beccato il cialis
> ...


.... ma tu hai sempre escluso che avesse altre donne ?


----------



## bettypage (20 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... ma tu hai sempre escluso che avesse altre donne ?


Ma secondo me lui è disinteressato al sesso non a carola


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma secondo me lui è disinteressato al sesso non a carola


....non sarebbe il primo simulatore, di traditori bravi ( vedi le istruzioni del post sul DUVRI di [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] ) cene sono tanti


----------



## bettypage (20 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non sarebbe il primo simulatore, di traditori bravi ( vedi le istruzioni del post sul DUVRI di [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] ) cene sono tanti


Per quello che leggo mi sembra che lui sia un anoressico sessuale


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per quello che leggo mi sembra che lui sia un *anoressico sessuale*



Intendi che lì sotto gli funziona tutto...ma non fa sesso per blocchi psicologici?


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Date troppo per scontato che la versione di Carola sia la verità. Forse mostra la sua verità e in realtà il marito era tutt'altro che un inappetente sessuale.


----------



## Ridosola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Date troppo per scontato che la versione di Carola sia la verità. Forse mostra la sua verità e in realtà il marito era tutt'altro che un inappetente sessuale.


Che sia *la sua verità* è certo! Ma che motivo avrebbe di venire qui a raccontare una storia falsificata secondo te?


----------



## bettypage (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Intendi che lì sotto gli funziona tutto...ma non fa sesso per blocchi psicologici?


Intendo che diventi un essere asessuato e comunque in pace con te stessom

http://www.futuroquotidiano.com/lanoressia-sessuale/


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Intendo che diventi un essere asessuato e comunque in pace con te stessom
> 
> http://www.futuroquotidiano.com/lanoressia-sessuale/



Grazie per la segnalazione. 
Prende in esame essenzialmente la donna, se non sbaglio.
Non specifica se l'uomo, clinicamente, smetta di produrre sperma (in pratica uno stato di impotenza indotta).


----------



## bettypage (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione.
> Prende in esame essenzialmente la donna, se non sbaglio.
> Non specifica se l'uomo, clinicamente, smetta di produrre sperma (in pratica uno stato di impotenza indotta).



http://www.cpsico.com/anoressia_sessuale.htm qui è più tecnico ingegnere
Ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ne soffriva


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> http://www.cpsico.com/anoressia_sessuale.htm qui è più tecnico ingegnere
> Ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ne soffriva


Grasssie! :up:

Il ragazzo che conosci ne è uscito? (dici soffriVA)


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... ma tu hai sempre escluso che avesse altre donne ?


Si 

Unica cosa che trovavo erano siti porno chat robe così ...


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Che sia *la sua verità* è certo! Ma che motivo avrebbe di venire qui a raccontare una storia falsificata secondo te?


Con me è sempre stato così ve lo giuro 

Anche una sua ex all epoca mi disse che sarei stata una donna infelice e poco appagata 
All epoca pensai fosse rabbia X essere stata lasciata 

Comunque si lo so è strano Oppure non gli sono mai più piaciuta io ...


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Date troppo per scontato che la versione di Carola sia la verità. Forse mostra la sua verità e in realtà il marito era tutt'altro che un inappetente sessuale.


Falcone io ti giuro che è così 

Mi sento ancora più scema perché tutti pensano sia una cosa impossibile è solo io tiravo avanti come una cretina .


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor non Falcone 

Mi ha detto che la  si è ritrovato 

Una seconda giovinezza 
Buon X lui 

Intano qui però va avanti tutto tre figli impegni pianto sorrisi paure sport compiti interrogazioni 

Lui la fa bella vita e fa surf 
I suoi figli non lo cercano quasi 
La grande spesso X i soldi mi compri on line la felpa mi compri on line le scarpe 

Lui compra e spedisce 

Poi mi dice che si sente un bancomat..

Comunque sta bene e abbronzato dimagrito un altro ...buon X lui magari ritroverà appetito sessuale o L avrà già trovato 
Con me è stato così e lo ammette infatti mi chiede scusa scusa scusa non ho saputo essere un marito ..

Io non potrei mai state distante così dai figli ma come dice il suo migliore amico ( che non sente da un anno ) è sempre stato un grande egoista lo hai sposato non vedendo che era già così ma io te lo dissi ( è vero )


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Intendi che lì sotto gli funziona tutto...ma non fa sesso per blocchi psicologici?


Allora un paio di volte che ho privato ehm..una sega via nulla 
Tutto morto giuro 

Non sono un mostro ne non ci so fare 

Proprio non c era vita 

Ad agosto abbiano avuto un rapporto con il cialis che gli ha consigliato andrologo perché duce che il problema era la testa 

Io credo che non gli piacessi più però a pensarci nel 2003 in vacanza litigammo perché io volevo rimanere incinta e lui non voleva farlo mai mai mai 
In vacanza in un mese se lo facevamo una volta anni fa era grasso che colava

Credo che non gli piacessi più io ma era come dire affezionato 
Da lì si spiegavano altre mancanze di gesti affettuosi ecc


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Carola fidati non è questione di non piacergli. Se ti piazzi davanti ad un uomo tutta ignuda e sei un minimo decente le acque si smuovono. Se c'era calma piatta c'erano motivi ben più seri.


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

Se stai lì sotto a smanubriare e non si sveglia nessuno un problemino serio c'è sicuramente. 

Vedo tutto talmente complicato però...fosse gay? Assurdità totale?


----------



## Babou (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se stai lì sotto a smanubriare e non si sveglia nessuno un problemino serio c'è sicuramente.
> 
> Vedo tutto talmente complicato però...fosse gay? Assurdità totale?


In effetti...
Carola, lui dice di essere rinato, ma non sai se con un lui o una lei...
Quando tu trovavi immagini porno sul computer, erano solo donne?


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Si vabbè ora è gay. Ma sta povera Carola possibile che non ha responsabilità?

Se ci sforziamo tra un pò vien fuori che era un alieno e non poteva accoppiarsi con una umana


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Carola fidati non è questione di non piacergli. Se ti piazzi davanti ad un uomo tutta ignuda e sei un minimo decente le acque si smuovono. Se c'era calma piatta c'erano motivi ben più seri.


Ma si è quello che mi dicono tutti 

Però fa male comunque


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se stai lì sotto a smanubriare e non si sveglia nessuno un problemino serio c'è sicuramente.
> 
> Vedo tutto talmente complicato però...fosse gay? Assurdità totale?


No L ho pensato pure io e invece no guardava siti di donne 
Forse si eccita con roba porno e basta


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si vabbè ora è gay. Ma sta povera Carola possibile che non ha responsabilità?
> 
> Se ci sforziamo tra un pò vien fuori che era un alieno e non poteva accoppiarsi con una umana


Ma di che tipo Falcor
Non capisco 
Davvero

Cioè dove sbagliavo ? Lavoravo X e'scemo folto si ero isterica lui non c era mai 
X questo ?
E prima qnd isterica non ero che scuse c erano ?

Lo odio mi ha rovinato la vita questo è


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma di che tipo Falcor
> Non capisco
> Davvero
> 
> ...


Carola tu mi sei molto simpatica credimi. Però nelle tue parole si legge troppo astio per lui, e lo hai anche appena detto, pensi ti abbia rovinato la vita.

E io tendo a prendere con le pinze le parole di chi porta dentro tanto rancore, perché senza nemmeno rendersene conto a volte si modificano le cose a proprio uso.

Tu dici che eri una modella, quindi impossibile che non fosse attratto da te. Ma sai l'attrazione non è una mera questione di bellezza. La donna oggettivamente più bella del mondo può non essere attraente quanto una che appena risulta carina ai più.

C'è stato un momento in cui qualcosa si è rotto tra te e lui, forse ancora prima che nascesse l'ultimo dei vostri bimbi (se non ricordo male ne hai 3). Da quel momento in poi non conta più quale sia il motivo, ma siete diventati due entità separate.


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> C'è stato un momento in cui qualcosa si è rotto tra te e lui, forse ancora prima che nascesse l'ultimo dei vostri bimbi (se non ricordo male ne hai 3). Da quel momento in poi non conta più quale sia il motivo, ma siete diventati due entità separate.


Quotone!

Credo sia esattamente questo il punto su cui ci si dovrebbe soffermare. 
Comprendere perché il legame si sia rotto aiuterebbe a comprendere tante cose.


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Carola tu mi sei molto simpatica credimi. Però nelle tue parole si legge troppo astio per lui, e lo hai anche appena detto, pensi ti abbia rovinato la vita.
> 
> E io tendo a prendere con le pinze le parole di chi porta dentro tanto rancore, perché senza nemmeno rendersene conto a volte si modificano le cose a proprio uso.
> 
> ...


Si

Ho astio perché lui è sempre stato indifferente 
Per lui ero funzionale 

Come sua madre X suo padre 

Non sono così astiosa con nessuno però per lui si ci hai preso 
Anche la mia psicologa  lo dice


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Credo sia esattamente questo il punto su cui ci si dovrebbe soffermare.
> Comprendere perché il legame si sia rotto aiuterebbe a comprendere tante cose.


Io credo perché lui si è lanciato nella carriera 
Ed io sono tua sta sola a crescere bimbi aspettando un osso ogni tanto

Tutto qui

Ma lui lo dice lui è così e non Cambia 

Ho scelto male io


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Però davvero credo mi avesse scelta perché caruccia  del resto non gli fregava granche 

Come dic ela
Psicologa che ha conosciuto anche lui cercava una di apparenza che completasse il suo quadretto 

L amore il resto a lui non frega 
Sta senza come il sesso 

Se non mi fossi lamentata staremo ancora insieme 

Va be morta lì 

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2016)

Per inciso sta facendo cosa fece con me con na figlia più  grande 

Lei lo chiama e non risponde 
Gli scrive mail e lui si limita ad un ne parliamo Poi
Una sera gli ha chiesto di chiamarla era in crisi X un voto lui le ha risposto ora sono a cena ne parliamo domani
E lei : papà ma possibile una volta che ti cerco ..

Lui : amore domani con calma 

Alzi il culo ed esci dal locale no ?

Questo è lui

Tenete presente che sta a Dubai e lei lo vede ogni tre settimane


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Non ricordo quanti anni hai ora ma dovresti esser ancora giovane, hai anche il tizio amante storico che frequenti ancora.

Smetti di pensare a lui e torna a vivere la tua vita. Lui è un cattivo padre e non ci piove ma ne renderà conto alla sua coscienza e ai figli quando da grandi non avranno un rapporto con lui.

Trova il modo di elaborare il tuo astio e la tua rabbia sennò vivrai il resto della tua vita male.


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Grasssie! :up:
> 
> Il ragazzo che conosci ne è uscito? (dici soffriVA)


Diciamo che conoscevo lei in realtà. Lei ha divorziato e ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso. Ha cercato di rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo ma è molto rassegnata per non esser riuscita ad aver un figlio per via dell età


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ricordo quanti anni hai ora ma dovresti esser ancora giovane, hai anche il tizio amante storico che frequenti ancora.
> 
> Smetti di pensare a lui e torna a vivere la tua vita. Lui è un cattivo padre e non ci piove ma ne renderà conto alla sua coscienza e ai figli quando da grandi non avranno un rapporto con lui.
> 
> Trova il modo di elaborare il tuo astio e la tua rabbia sennò vivrai il resto della tua vita male.


Be non è facile per una mamma girarsi dalla altra parte quando il padre non fa il padre


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Be non è facile per una mamma girarsi dalla altra parte quando il padre non fa il padre


Si ma devo farlo ne va della mia salute e dell umore dei miei ragazzi

Guardo avanti adesso


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ma devo farlo ne va della mia salute e dell umore dei miei ragazzi
> 
> Guardo avanti adesso


Non so dove trovi la pazienza ad accettare un comportamento del genere.E penso ai tuoi figli.Perchè ormai il centro non sei nè tu nè lui ma la salute mentale dei ragazzi....Un discorsetto con lui in toni pacati ci vorebbe secondo me.


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so dove trovi la pazienza ad accettare un comportamento del genere.E penso ai tuoi figli.Perchè ormai il centro non sei nè tu nè lui ma la salute mentale dei ragazzi....Un discorsetto con lui in toni pacati ci vorebbe secondo me.


Cosa posso fare ?
Lo obbligo a tornare ?
Lo obbligo a scrivere di più ?

Fa con loro cosa ha fatto con me X a mi poche attenzioni e molta indifferenza un uomo buono che è via darebbe ancura di più in termini di vicinanza mentale 

Lui si limita a buongiorno e buonanotte Tutti  i gg tant'è che loro non se lo cagsno più 

Qnd telefona sono scazzati

Poi dopo che ha pubblicato video che calla in discoteca come un ragazzino uno lo ha definito ridicolo L altra ha detto mi vergogno se lo vedessero i miei amici 

Ma dico fai cosa vuoi ma su snap chat ti vai a mettere ?

Non è pazienza e rassegnazione per aver scelto un coglione e anche colpa mia


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so dove trovi la pazienza ad accettare un comportamento del genere.E penso ai tuoi figli.Perchè ormai il centro non sei nè tu nè lui ma la salute mentale dei ragazzi....Un discorsetto con lui in toni pacati ci vorebbe secondo me.


Infatti, questi ragazzi avranno dei vuoti incolmabili di questo passo. Mi irrito davvero davanti alla superficialità di chi mette al mondo un figlio e se ne fotte


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Infatti, questi ragazzi avranno dei vuoti incolmabili di questo passo. Mi irrito davvero davanti alla superficialità di chi mette al mondo un figlio e se ne fotte


No ma lui dice che non se ne fotte
Lui e lo X dare un buon tenore di vita ai suoi figli 

Capite con che coglione ho a che fare 
Dubai lo ha solo peggiorato


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque piu che della separazione che vivo come un sollievo anche se con alti e bassi sono preoccupata  propio X L assenza della figura paterna per i miei figli e dirò per il maschio di più 

Mio ex marito è cresciuto con un padre anaffettivo e ha coraggio di dirmi che comunque si è cresciuto 

Si ma Infatti si è visto ...

LaFortuna del mio maschietto e che è molto diverso da lui ma anche troppo forse sensibile 

Lui quando gli dico chiama papà sentilo mi dice che lo fa poi ma di fatto non chiama 
A volte nega anche che lo abbia chiamato lui
Mio ex marito dice
Che sono io che lo allontano (devo sentirmi anche ste stronzate dopo che a fatica cerco di far mantenere loro la stima nel loro papà poi se pubblicav video si distrugge da solo)

Altra cosa è che con me spesso dicono è ridicolo o che stronzo e io li riprendo dicendo è vostro padre poi con lui sono super gentili.. mi fanno tenerezza io lo sento che non sono sinceri si sforzano di recitare  una parte che lui si aspetta Ma raramente si preoccupano  X lui cosa faccia dove sia sempre sempre meno ...
Hanno preso le loroDistanze X non stare male 

SoloOgni tanto come ieri sera che eravamo con coppie di amici la grande mi ha detto invidio un po ..... Che ha il papà qui


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Comunque piu che della separazione che vivo come un sollievo anche se con alti e bassi sono preoccupata  propio X L assenza della figura paterna per i miei figli e dirò per il maschio di più
> 
> Mio ex marito è cresciuto con un padre anaffettivo e ha coraggio di dirmi che comunque si è cresciuto
> 
> ...


..tuo marito è cresciuto con un padre anaffettivo, e con un padre anaffettivo cresceranno i tuoi figli.

C'è chi è cresciuto senza padre proprio

Ognuno fa con quello che ha

E impareranno i tuoi figli delle cose da tutto cio.

Secondo il loro sentire e la loro sensibilità.

Magari impareranno a essere genitori affettuosissimi e presenti, in forza di tutto questo.

La carenza del presente può essere una opportunità per il futuro, e un punto forte di un ruolo nuovo nel domani


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..tuo marito è cresciuto con un padre anaffettivo, e con un padre anaffettivo cresceranno i tuoi figli.
> 
> C'è chi è cresciuto senza padre proprio
> 
> ...



Già. Ma soprattutto  si impara ad amare da tutte le persone che in qualche modo ci vogliono bene.


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..tuo marito è cresciuto con un padre anaffettivo, e con un padre anaffettivo cresceranno i tuoi figli.
> 
> C'è chi è cresciuto senza padre proprio
> 
> ...


Quando un papà non c'è te lo immagini come ti pare quando c'è e non sa esserci è un grande egoista e lresuntuoso. Se non è capace ad amare può chiedere aiuto per impare. E spero che carola insegni ai suoi figli il valore e non il prezzo delle cose.


----------



## Falcor (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque non saranno certo i primi figli a crescere senza un padre presente. Ci son persone che nemmeno hanno un padre assente ma che sgancia soldi, diciamo che nella sfortuna gli è andata bene a sti ragazzi.


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque non saranno certo i primi figli a crescere senza un padre presente. Ci son persone che nemmeno hanno un padre assente ma che sgancia soldi, diciamo che nella sfortuna gli è andata bene a sti ragazzi.


Guarda che i soldi in sti casi rischiano di far danni


----------



## Falcor (21 Maggio 2016)

Lo so betty, voleva essere una provocazione. Perché conosco ragazzi molto più sfortunati di loro che hanno un padre super manager e una mamma ex modella. Poteva andargli peggio dai.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Già. Ma soprattutto  si impara ad amare da tutte le persone che in qualche modo ci vogliono bene.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Quando un papà non c'è te lo immagini come ti pare quando c'è e non sa esserci è un grande egoista e lresuntuoso. Se non è capace ad amare può chiedere aiuto per impare. E spero che carola insegni ai suoi figli il valore e non il prezzo delle cose.


A me interessa poco definire come è il papà, e interessa molto aprire a un figlio delle buone prospettive, anche con un papà carente.

Alle superiori un ragazzo in classe mia che aveva genitori disastrosi, padre violento e ubriacone, mamma distratta e frivola.

Era il primo della classe, e sembrava un angelo sceso dal paradiso.

Non credo nemmeno i genitori sapessero bene se era in 3* o in 4°..

L ho visto l ultima volta 10 anni fa, sorridente, realizzato, affermatissimo dirigente di banca , e con una famiglia splendida e i suoi bambini che lo adoravano e ci giocavano felici


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lo so betty, voleva essere una provocazione. Perché conosco ragazzi molto più sfortunati di loro che hanno un padre super manager e una mamma ex modella. Poteva andargli peggio dai.


Oh modella da paese che ti sei pensato ?
Da quelle robe del cavolo ... Motorshow cosettw così qnd studiavo

Super manager poi non so
Manager si super no sicuro qui sarebbe un dirigente e comunque sono grata delle
Fortune che hanno dico solo che potevano essere gestite diversamente 

Bastava poco o forse no 

Bisognava essere diversi 
Va be amen oggi c'è il sole

( e io
Chiusa in casa che studiano tutti )


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2016)

Carola hai mai pensato che se fossi andata a Dubai anche tu le cose sarebbero andate diversamente? 
Domando eh
Io sono una molto attaccata al mio lavoro e alla mia indipendenza ma se avessi scelto un uomo che per lavoro avrebbe dovuto spostarsi spesso all'estero non gli avrei fatto mancare l'apporto della famiglia.


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carola hai mai pensato che se fossi andata a Dubai anche tu le cose sarebbero andate diversamente?
> Domando eh
> Io sono una molto attaccata al mio lavoro e alla mia indipendenza ma se avessi scelto un uomo che per lavoro avrebbe dovuto spostarsi spesso all'estero non gli avrei fatto mancare l'apporto della famiglia.


Non ho scelto un uomo che per lavoro deve andare via 
Un conto sono le trasferte e si gestiscono 
Un conto decidere di vivere lavorando per un azienda estera farfalla che sta a Dubai

Si ci ho pensato e ovviamente ho tutti i sensi di colpa del caso ma:
A) qnd ne parliamo mi diceva che anche lì le cose sono cambiate le scuole sono solo private e L azienda non ti passa ( dic e lui) nulla tre figli li ti costano un botto 

B) la più grande era in piena crisi e ok si affronta ma avrebbe dovuto lasciare uno sport agonistico che Ama e dove ha risultati brillanti dopo sacrifici non da poco 

C) Dubai e una realtà finta lussuosa un luna park gigantesco dove tutto brilla tutto e consumismo tutto e spiaggia leccate champagne lusso 
Ti stordisce che valori insegni ai figli qnd tutto è così non c'è confronto unico arricchimento una realtà internazionale le lingue 

D) lui non ha mai insistito troppo non sentivo sto desiderio impellente 
E) rientrata  in Italia sarei rimasta la moglie di un dirigente perché trovare lavoro di nuovo sono cazzi acidi e aspettativa non era così certa X me

F) la
Volta che L ho seguito dopo 8
mesi che ero su lui L hanno spostato a Milano
Io sono stata  ancora 6 mesi da sola  poi rientrata 
Mi ero licenziata 
L esperienza mi ha bruciato

 G) seguire uno uomo con cui non scopi più ?
Che non si capisce  cosa abbia
LoSo che ci sei passata Tu lo hai accettato io proprio non ci riesco farfalla e come
Amputare una parte bella della
Vita non mi va 



Comunque 
Sulla carta tutti se ne andrebbero poi però vederli...
Solo gli stranieri lo fanno  serenamente 
Comunque io L ho fatto e X ben due volte una senza figli una con figli 

Ho dato.


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque
Dubai non puoi baciarti X Strada ne prenderti X mano la manna X mio marito così freddo

Poi se li fosse continuata  astinenza forzata e avessi tradito mi lapidavano anche no grazie


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me interessa poco definire come è il papà, e interessa molto aprire a un figlio delle buone prospettive, anche con un papà carente.
> 
> Alle superiori un ragazzo in classe mia che aveva genitori disastrosi, padre violento e ubriacone, mamma distratta e frivola.
> 
> ...


A volte la voglia di riscatto fa di queste magie


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> A volte la voglia di riscatto fa di queste magie


Si 
Penso che a volte anche da certi "esempi" non eccelsi si possa imparare molto bene anche a rovescio.... Se restiamo padroni di noi, e non lasciamo che ciò che sta intorno a noi si impadronisca di quel che saremo...

Vale anche al contrario.. Purtroppo


----------



## Lara (21 Maggio 2016)

Io invece la vedo così, ma è solo la mia un'opinione.
Bisognerebbe smettere di riporre la propria felicità in mano ad altre persone (in questo caso il nostro compagno/a) ma cercare di trovare una serenità a prescindere dagli altri. 
Farsi aspettative, idealizzare le persone in generale è sempre dannoso.
 Se uno basa gran parte del proprio benessere  in qualcuno che magari non ricambia i nostri sentimenti  ci si fa soltanto del male.
Cerca di dimenticare  la persona che ti ha fatto soffrire, come compagno, anche se poi rimarrà sempre e comunque il padre di tuo figlio, riprendi in mano la tua vita e abbi consapevolezza di te stessa, cerca di comprendere che sei una persona importante e sicuramente migliore di lui.
 La vita va avanti, chiudi questo capitolo della tua vita ricominciane un altro. 
Dai fatti forza!!

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Lara ha detto:


> Io invece la vedo così, ma è solo la mia un'opinione.
> Bisognerebbe smettere di riporre la propria felicità in mano ad altre persone (in questo caso il nostro compagno/a) ma cercare di trovare una serenità a prescindere dagli altri.
> Farsi aspettative, idealizzare le persone in generale è sempre dannoso.
> Se uno basa gran parte del proprio benessere  in qualcuno che magari non ricambia i nostri sentimenti  ci si fa soltanto del male.
> ...


È tutto verissimo
Poi bisogna riuscirci
Io prima propio non c'è la facevo


Adesso sto imparando


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque non saranno certo i primi figli a crescere senza un padre presente. Ci son persone che nemmeno hanno un padre assente ma che sgancia soldi, diciamo che nella sfortuna gli è andata bene a sti ragazzi.



Ho letto male o gli ha bloccato la carta di credito?

Guadagnerà tanto ma mi sembra strano uno che ancora prima di separarsi i tribunale blocca la carta alla moglie.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho letto male o gli ha bloccato la carta di credito?
> 
> Guadagnerà tanto ma mi sembra strano uno che ancora prima di separarsi i tribunale blocca la carta alla moglie.


Infatti.E poi sto discorso che ci son ragazzi che stanno anche peggio dei figli di Carola per me non regge proprio...Quindi basta un padre basta che  assicura un buon tenore di vita ed ha fatto tutto?Quei ragazzi soffrono e una sofferenza del genere non va sottovalutata.


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho letto male o gli ha bloccato la carta di credito?
> 
> Guadagnerà tanto ma mi sembra strano uno che ancora prima di separarsi i tribunale blocca la carta alla moglie.


La carta ha  raggiunto il limite perché ha fatto le spese utilizzando la mia on line

Comunque non è un problema la carta va sul suo conto è mia X modo di dire facesse cosa vuole io ho il mio stipendio quella me L aveva data X necessita imprevisto se no io uso del mio 

Non ha mai fatto casini X i soldi anche perché io non ho mai esagerato insomma su quello andavamo d accordo non è uno che controlla per niente e io non sono una che esagera 

Non so oggi ho un po di tristezza dentro che sta prendendo il posto della rabbia perché ci siamo fatti così male ma così male che non ha senso ..


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti.E poi sto discorso che ci son ragazzi che stanno anche peggio dei figli di Carola per me non regge proprio...Quindi basta un padre basta che  assicura un buon tenore di vita ed ha fatto tutto?Quei ragazzi soffrono e una sofferenza del genere non va sottovalutata.


Sai che non so più cosa pensare 
Mia mamma che è tutto meno che una che guarda il soldo mi dice stesse cose che però fanno una vita pazzesca  e che il padre manca nella misura in cui io lo faccio mancare

Se io fossi stata più serena quest anno loro avrebbero patito meno 
E non fa una grinza sto discorso 
Poi che lui potesse farmi stare serena pure ma non è nelle sue corde

Guardate ho solo voglia di stare tranquilla  adesso 
E smettetela
Un po di pensare sapete ?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sai che non so più cosa pensare
> Mia mamma che è tutto meno che una che guarda il soldo mi dice stesse cose che però fanno una vita pazzesca  e che il padre manca nella misura in cui io lo faccio mancare
> 
> Se io fossi stata più serena quest anno loro avrebbero patito meno
> ...


E che ho detto di tanto offensivo?Comunque ciao.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> E che ho detto di tanto offensivo?Comunque ciao.


 mah......


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che ho detto di tanto offensivo?Comunque ciao.


Secondo me è smetterla non smettetelaerrore di battitura


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me è smetterla non smettetelaerrore di battitura


Grande Betty.. Mica si frigge con l acqua qui.. 
Complimenti!


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grande Betty.. Mica si frigge con l acqua qui..
> Complimenti!


Mah....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Mah....


Ma si dai..  ...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si dai..  ...


Se hai qualcosa da dire esprimilo a parole tue invece che queste mezze battute.


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grande Betty.. Mica si frigge con l acqua qui..
> Complimenti!


Mi stai perculando per caso...


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sai che non so più cosa pensare
> Mia mamma che è tutto meno che una che guarda il soldo mi dice stesse cose che però fanno una vita pazzesca  e che il padre manca nella misura in cui io lo faccio mancare
> 
> Se io fossi stata più serena quest anno loro avrebbero patito meno
> ...



E'  scontato che dipende da te affinché  i tuoi figli vivano sereni.  Sono abituati alla sua assenza ed hanno mille cose da fare.
STA a te trasmettere serenita' e non ingigantire le marachelle su fb del padre.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Se hai qualcosa da dire esprimilo a parole tue invece che queste mezze battute.


Va bene...
Penso che Betty abbia ragione 
Potrebbe trattarsi di mero errore di battuta, ed effettivamente ritengo che Carola non volesse scrivere quello che gli è uscito fuori, ma quello che ha intuito Betty.

Nell'incertezza comunque, che magari Carola vorrà dissipare quando si ricolleghera , io sposo la tesi ottimistica che effettivamente abbia scritto male.

Perché mi piace essere ottimista, anche in questa specifica banale situazione..


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene...
> Penso che Betty abbia ragione
> Potrebbe trattarsi di mero errore di battuta, ed effettivamente ritengo che Carola non volesse scrivere quello che gli è uscito fuori, ma quello che ha intuito Betty.
> 
> ...


Finalmente.Meglio qualche riga in più che poche parole incomprensibili.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Finalmente.Meglio qualche riga in più che poche parole incomprensibili.


Nessun problema... 
E la faccina col sorriso è un sorriso davvero, come quelli sopra


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Mi stai perculando per caso...


Ho già risposto sopra..
Mi spiace tu abbia scambiato una simpatica attestazione di arguzia x una presa di giro...
Equivoci..


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho già risposto sopra..
> Mi spiace tu abbia scambiato una simpatica attestazione di arguzia x una presa di giro...
> Equivoci..


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che ho detto di tanto offensivo?Comunque ciao.


Noooo scusaaaa ho digitato male scusa scusa volevo dire altro oh merda


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me è smetterla non smettetelaerrore di battitura


Siiiiiii

perdono ero di cambio armadi mi collegavo tra un maglione e una t-shirt ho digitato male 
Poi mia figlia mi fa uscire scema che non gli va più bene nulla ... Qui scoppiati caldo 

Dovrei  rileggere qualche volta 

Anzi grazie delle vs attenzioni


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Noooo scusaaaa ho digitato male scusa scusa volevo dire altro oh merda


Mi rendo conto che è una situazione difficile e che sei combattuta.In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mah....


Ma sì era "smetterla". Firmato la traduttrice ufficiale :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Visto quanto successo ieri sera, mi sa che mi ci vorrebbe anche a me una traduttrice ufficiale, ma ce ne sono pochissime di brave, e Brunetta x me è fuori target, non me la posso permettere.
È un mercato di nicchia..


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Si è licenziato 
Torna qui X tre mesi 
Poi ha accettato un nuovo lavoro sempre lì 

Motivo di sta cagata ?
Lo
Pagano di più e così sta tre mesi qui e intanto cerca qualcosa ( secondo me quest è una balla)
Tre mesi a casa dove sta ?
Ma qui mi ah chiesto con noi X i ragazzi 

Commenti ?
Al
Manicomio ti manda questo


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si è licenziato
> Torna qui X tre mesi
> Poi ha accettato un nuovo lavoro sempre lì
> 
> ...


cagata?
dovresti essere contenta, dato che il padre dei tuoi figli.
quanto all'alloggio, ricco com'e non avrà problemi ad affittarsi o comprasi
un appartamento adeguato con stanze anche per i figli. Vicino a casa tua.
se siete separati non vi è motivo perché lui torni a vivere in casa!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2016)

Trovagli una casa in affitto vicino. Approfitta per fargli consegnare la raccomandata dell'avvocato!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2016)

Lo sai che finché non ha ricevuto la raccomandata non puoi non accoglierlo in casa?!


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cagata?
> dovresti essere contenta, dato che il padre dei tuoi figli.
> quanto all'alloggio, ricco com'e non avrà problemi ad affittarsi o comprasi
> un appartamento adeguato con stanze anche per i figli. Vicino a casa tua.
> se siete separati non vi è motivo perché lui torni a vivere in casa!!!!


Non avete capito 
Poi torna giù .


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovagli una casa in affitto vicino. Approfitta per fargli consegnare la raccomandata dell'avvocato!


L ho detto
Ma in affitto X tre mesi ? Io non ho un minuto libero all teche che sbattermi a cercare casa a lui

Ma
Poi ripeto può andare in un airbnv


Mi ha chiesto di non fargli questo
Che non vuole perdere tutto

Io credo sia esaurito dice cose e poi il contrario di tutto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> L ho detto
> Ma in affitto X tre mesi ? Io non ho un minuto libero all teche che sbattermi a cercare casa a lui
> 
> Ma
> ...


Un residence o un b&b non obbligatoriamente un albergo. Ma se non glielo trovi tu si piazza in casa aumentando la confusione di tutti.


Vai dall'avvocato domani.


----------



## Falcor (22 Maggio 2016)

Ma riprenderlo in casa per farlo star coi figli sti tre mesi?

In fondo è sempre casa sua. Carola dici che vuoi il bene dei tuoi figli, allora fallo stare a casa e non pensare ad altro.


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> L ho detto
> Ma in affitto X tre mesi ? Io non ho un minuto libero all teche che sbattermi a cercare casa a lui
> 
> Ma
> ...


Ma scusa, tu avevi scritto che ti eri separata.
perdere cosa??? Ma piuttosto che stare a Dubai.....
E non veder mai i figli.......
assurdo, altro che esaurito.


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma riprenderlo in casa per farlo star coi figli sti tre mesi?
> 
> In fondo è sempre casa sua. Carola dici che vuoi il bene dei tuoi figli, allora fallo stare a casa e non pensare ad altro.



Ma per favore!
in fondo sono sempre figli suoi, direi.
I figli non hanno certo bisogno di ulteriore confusione


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non avete capito
> Poi torna giù .


ehhh magari tra altri mesi torna.....
ma non riesce a trovare un lavoro qua?????


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma per favore!
> in fondo sono sempre figli suoi, direi.
> I figli non hanno certo bisogno di ulteriore confusione


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2016)

Io non avrei dubbi sul farlo stare da me con i nostri figli. Lo farei per un amico figuriamoci per il padre dei miei figli


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non avrei dubbi sul farlo stare da me con i nostri figli. Lo farei per un amico figuriamoci per il padre dei miei figli


Anche io 

Io solo paura ci credo confusione e alimenti speranze 
Per tutti eh

Vedremo grazie


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io
> 
> Io solo paura ci credo confusione e alimenti speranze
> Per tutti eh
> ...


Io credo che possiate parlare ai vostri figli spiegando che è una cosa temporanea e l'occasione per lui di stare con loro liberi di impegni. 
Poi cosa accadrà lo vivrete,


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non avrei dubbi sul farlo stare da me con i nostri figli. Lo farei per un amico figuriamoci per il padre dei miei figli


Mah... io immagino che possa essere (astrattamente) una cosa fattibile solo a bocce ferme, quando cioè si è consolidata una separazione. E solo dando per presupposti:
- l'essere tra persone molto (ma molto) civili;
- l'avere raggiunto da ambo le parti una grande (ma proprio grande) serenità riguardo alla separazione; 
- l'avere conseguentemente mantenuto o ritrovato, sotto l'amore perso, un grande rispetto dell'altro;
- avere ben definiti i rispettivi rapporti economici (gira che ti rigira, sempre dai soldi son causate le peggio liti).


Coabitare con presupposti diversi, per giunta dopo essersi/non ancora essersi appena separati, secondo me è farsi male. E farne ai figli. Tanto.


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Diciamo che qui il vantaggio è che lui da sempre sta fuori arriva tot giorni riparte ...
Non credo alimenterebbe molto ma devo capirlo e mi farò aiutare dalla psicologa 
Credo poi che tendenzialmente a luglio li terrà al mare quindi vacanza .
Idem giugno compatibilmente con impegni sportivi ancora in piedi 

Mi riservo di pensarci comunque 
Mi spaventa più Qsto nuovo impegno distante nell  attesa dice di trovare qui


Devo dire che la psico mi sta aiutando ad elaborare la mia rabbia e piano piano ci vedo come due persone così diverse che non sono riuscite a crescere e cambiare insieme nessuno e ' stronzo solo diversi non sapevamo colmare bisogni reciproci
A me bastava qualche attenzione che lui non da 
A lui serviva una più accomodante anche a Enza baci e sesso ed io  non sono 
E via andare 

Non ho voglia di guerre 

Ma di civiltà è possibile rispetto soptutto per i nostri figli 
Anche di chiarezza e temo solo questo aspetto ...sul resto possiamo lavorarci ma vederlo di nuovo in casa spero non li confonda

Anche se posso dirvi?
Siamo circondati da coppie delle quali X molte percepisci affetto ma sicuramente non più amore o separati in casa che in quel che modo La fanno  andare
So per certo di almeno tre coppie he non hanno rapporti eppure escono vanno in vacanza crescono figli curano rapporti ecc


Forse fosse stato qui in casa saremmo andati avanti pure noi come tanti perché momenti piacevoli ce ne erano 
Non c'è più l'aspetto amoroso sessuale ma quanti fanno Senza convivendoci più p meno serenamente?
Alimentando con altro ?
Qui non Alimentavamopiù e io X mia strada e lui X la sua anche fisicamente 
Se vivi distante scoperchi il pentolone ecco.

Per quello non so come potrebbe essere 
Chi ci è più abituato X di più da separati ?
( pur se con Tutto da definire )



In più io ho qst altro uomo che è molto presente pur rispettando miei spazi ma adesso preme X poter vivere qualcosina in più 
Ed è un uomo che mi piace molto .


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... io immagino che possa essere (astrattamente) una cosa fattibile solo a bocce ferme, quando cioè si è consolidata una separazione. E solo dando per presupposti:
> - l'essere tra persone molto (ma molto) civili;
> - l'avere raggiunto da ambo le parti una grande (ma proprio grande) serenità riguardo alla separazione;
> - l'avere conseguentemente mantenuto o ritrovato, sotto l'amore perso, un grande rispetto dell'altro;
> ...


quoto
Poi scusa carola, ma dato che il periodo coincide con le vacanze estive,
può portarli in vacanza.


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non avrei dubbi sul farlo stare da me con i nostri figli. Lo farei per un amico figuriamoci per il padre dei miei figli


un marito da cui ti stai separando non è proprio un amico....no?
dopo le cose cambiano, nei casi fortunati
ma alla fine, ritrovato equilibrio, serenità e rapporti civili/amichevoli,
fidati che nessuno starebbe volentieri tre mesi a casa dell'ex.


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> quoto
> Poi scusa carola, ma dato che il periodo coincide con le vacanze estive,
> può portarli in vacanza.


Infatti farà così con un po di sì e giù X impegni sportivi come dicevo ed esami scolastici


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> un marito da cui ti stai separando non è proprio un amico....no?
> dopo le cose cambiano, nei casi fortunati
> ma alla fine, ritrovato equilibrio, serenità e rapporti civili/amichevoli,
> fidati che nessuno starebbe volentieri tre mesi a casa dell'ex.


Boh io continuo s vederlo come il padre dei miei figli. Magari chiederei a loro ma vista la situazione mi sembra una buona occasione per farli stare tutti insieme
È comunque non sono separati quindi lui al momento a tutto il diritto di tornare a casa sua


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io continuo s vederlo come il padre dei miei figli. Magari chiederei a loro ma vista la situazione mi sembra una buona occasione per farli stare tutti insieme
> È comunque non sono separati quindi lui al momento a tutto il diritto di tornare a casa sua


E non solo...  .. Il padre dei suoi figli per sua precisa e consapevole scelta... (sua della madre intendo)


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io continuo s vederlo come il padre dei miei figli. Magari chiederei a loro ma vista la situazione mi sembra una buona occasione per farli stare tutti insieme
> È comunque non sono separati quindi lui al momento a tutto il diritto di tornare a casa sua


non mi pare ci sia stima, ora, da parte di lei.
comunque non voglio insistere. Io avevo capito che lei si volesse
separare e che lui fosse stato parecchio assente coi figli anche prima....
trasferte di settimane tipo oltreoceano, ma mi è venuto il dubbio che forse non ho letto con attenzione.


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti farà così con un po di sì e giù X impegni sportivi come dicevo ed esami scolastici


Su e giù da dove?
dubai?
ma i figli non sono pupattoli.
io ho un parente che l'ha fatta sta scelta di emirati e nuova compagna.....
ma nel momento in cui il terzo figlio e' andato al college.
o forse non parlavi di tuo marito, faccio molta confusione nel leggerti.
scusa.
ma a meno che non sia stato costretto, la scelta di tuo marito non la condivido.
e soprattutto, dopo una decisione del genere, come fa a pretendere????


----------



## Horny (22 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non solo...  .. Il padre dei suoi figli per sua precisa e consapevole scelta... (sua della madre intendo)


eh cosa c'è di diverso dal solito scusa? 
Per tutti, quando la si compie, e' una scelta consapevole.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Horny ha detto:


> eh cosa c'è di diverso dal solito scusa?
> Per tutti, quando la si compie, e' una scelta consapevole.


Certo..
Ma i figli non hanno scelto il padre.
Se lo ritrovano..
E hanno diritto a amarlo e desiderarlo

Anche se non è impeccabile.

Si chiama assumersi le proprie responsabilità.

Di dare ai propri figli un padre, o una madte., scegliendo con chi farli

Se faccio un figlio con una ballerina di night di facilissimi costumi, un domani non posso lamentarmi che mio figlio ha una madre degenere.

L ho scelta io.

E se lui la ama e la vuol vedere, ed è felice se passa da casa anche una volta al mese, io gli devo consentire di abbracciare sua madre.


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Su e giù da dove?
> dubai?
> ma i figli non sono pupattoli.
> io ho un parente che l'ha fatta sta scelta di emirati e nuova compagna.....
> ...



Si Dubai 

Era una scelta di un anno nell attesa di capire cosa avremmo fatto noi anche se fa subito gli dissi che vista ne situazione ero poco propensa 

Io avrei cercato altro in Italia 

Lui è così arrivista ed egoista ed è uno dei motivi della ns  fine


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> eh cosa c'è di diverso dal solito scusa?
> Per tutti, quando la si compie, e' una scelta consapevole.


Infatti sbagliai, i segnali c erano tutti sono io che non ho veduto vederlo cieca  come una talpa lui era il classico bravo ragazzo bello serio affidabile anche un po schivo 
Forse mi era sembrato L uomo adatto X mettete su famiglia invece Qsto essere schivo si è rivelato egoismo 

Poi non mi dimentico che io L ho tradito e a lungo perché ero infelice con lui 
ma avrei dovuto  lasciarlo ma non avevo coraggio di mollare tutto con bimbi piccoli ecc sono stata una vera coniglia 
Un po coniglia e un po ci speravo ancora 

Con Qsto trasferimento L apoteosi ciò che non mi dava prima che non condivideva li al culmine iun altro uomo più freddo e distante  di prima 
Ma Sono certa che se non gli avessi rotto i coglioni andavano avanti così fino alla fine dei ns gg. A lui sta bene 

Certo che non lo stimo un uomo così ma c'è che faccio lo sopprimo ?


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo..
> Ma i figli non hanno scelto il padre.
> Se lo ritrovano..
> E hanno diritto a amarlo e desiderarlo
> ...


Purtroppo è così 

In più vi assicuro che loro stravedono X lui qnd c'è 
Chi non ce non è scontato quindi più desiderabile 
X adesso è così anche se qnd e via loro poi prendono bene le distanze ma questa non è una vittoria per me anzi tanta pena


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così
> 
> In più vi assicuro che loro stravedono X lui qnd c'è
> Chi non ce non è scontato quindi più desiderabile
> X adesso è così anche se qnd e via loro poi prendono bene le distanze ma questa non è una vittoria per me anzi tanta pena


Si ma quello Carola.. È il suo ruolo, deve farlo lui, se lo fa male sarà peggio x lui.

Tu non sei responsabile del suo ruolo di padre.. Non è un problema tuo, tu hai i tuoi problemi a far bene il ruolo di madre... 
Con equilibrio, civiltà, dignità ed estrema serenità. Ed è difficile.

Lui farà il suo.. Lo fa male? Pagherà.

I figli ne soffrono?

A ognuno di noi piacerebbe risparmiare ai propri figli ogni disagio e sofferenza.ma non si può.

E quando capita, bisogna sorridere e spiegare che la sofferenza fa parte della vita, e farci i conti prima o poi capita
A chiunque


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma quello Carola.. È il suo ruolo, deve farlo lui, se lo fa male sarà peggio x lui.
> 
> Tu non sei responsabile del suo ruolo di padre.. Non è un problema tuo, tu hai i tuoi problemi a far bene il ruolo di madre...
> Con equilibrio, civiltà, dignità ed estrema serenità. Ed è difficile.
> ...


Si lo so .
Grazie


----------



## Carola (23 Maggio 2016)

La chiudo grazie a tutti davvero 
Vedremo come mi gestirò Qsto momento 
Un abbraccio


----------

